# What is the max speed for each gear?



## psteng19 (May 4, 2002)

Stupid GXE doesn't have a tach so I don't know what redline is.
Can someone who's taken each gear to redline list approximately what speed it hits?


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

psteng19 said:


> Stupid GXE doesn't have a tach so I don't know what redline is.
> Can someone who's taken each gear to redline list approximately what speed it hits?


I did the math on this one time, but this is assuming a 7300 RPM redline and having 205/50/15 tires.

1st      38.6
2nd      65.8
3rd      100.1
4th      139
5th      175.6


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

yea, thats not possible


----------



## 97PocketRocket (Jul 31, 2002)

aminidab said:


> I did the math on this one time, but this is assuming a 7300 RPM redline and having 205/50/15 tires.
> 
> 1st      38.6
> 2nd      65.8
> ...



That's gotta be a little conservative. I know I've hit 109 (limited) in 3rd gear before heh.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

actually that's a little overstated... most I've ever topped out 3rd in was around 90 and I reach that pretty quick.


----------



## daconch (Nov 13, 2003)

aminidab said:


> I did the math on this one time, but this is assuming a 7300 RPM redline and having 205/50/15 tires.
> 
> 1st      38.6
> 2nd      65.8
> ...


hehehe you must have fell on your head at sometime during that math or you have the baddest stock GXE I've ever heard of


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

daconch said:


> hehehe you must have fell on your head at sometime during that math or you have the baddest stock GXE I've ever heard of


It's important to note that these are theoretical top speeds for each gear. I'm not saying that a GXE stock or otherwise can reach 175 MPH.
The first 3 are reasonably close to what I've noticed the redline is in my car. Also if you have a stock ECU and/or different size tires/rims it will change these numbers.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

anyone every think to look in your OWNERS MANUAL where each top speed is listed for every gear and suggested shifting speeds?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

yes but they list the speed for stock wheels (13")


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^^^smart ass..


----------



## Glyphon (May 17, 2004)

James said:


> yes but they list the speed for stock wheels (13")


and if you plus size your wheels correctly, then it will still be _more or less_ accurate.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

now who the hell would do that?!


----------



## psteng19 (May 4, 2002)

chimmike said:


> anyone every think to look in your OWNERS MANUAL where each top speed is listed for every gear and suggested shifting speeds?


Car didn't come with the manual.

Does it also have a rev limiter?
I can't believe they can make a manual version without a tach.
Even my mom's Quest has a tach.


----------



## psteng19 (May 4, 2002)

aminidab said:


> I did the math on this one time, but this is assuming a 7300 RPM redline and having 205/50/15 tires.
> 
> 1st      38.6
> 2nd      65.8
> ...


So I take it that the redline for a GA16 is 7300 RPM?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Stock is 6900... with JWT ecu is 7300


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i thought stock was 6800rpm.. 


james you know i have to try and bust your ass


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

psulemon said:


> i thought stock was 6800rpm..
> 
> 
> james you know i have to try and bust your ass



no its 6900 :balls:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

oooooooohhh.. either way.. its not that much a difference


----------



## Glyphon (May 17, 2004)

James said:


> now who the hell would do that?!


someone who wants an accurate speedometer?  
i used to have a car with the wrong sized tires...it showed 60mph when it was only going 55mph. actually saved me from getting a few tickets because i was going slower than i thought i was when i passed the cops. but then i learned of the discrepency and adjusted for it :thumbup: 



psteng19 said:


> Car didn't come with the manual.


owners manuals


----------



## kingsentra (Jul 9, 2003)

will a jwt ecu raise the redline to 7300 and an otherwise stock engine and relibly?


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

kingsentra said:


> will a jwt ecu raise the redline to 7300 and an otherwise stock engine and relibly?


Yes but revving that high dosen't really do any good with the stock cams since the power drops so much at higher RPMs.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i believe stock drop off is 6250 for hp and 5500 for tq.. i could be wrong, but i think i remember those numbers


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

so does anyone know the actual numbers? Im pretty sure he is right for first and second gear.....I remember hearing about 91 in third as the redline, but not sure


----------



## Glyphon (May 17, 2004)

suggested max speed from owners manual


> GA16DE engine models:
> Gear MPH (km/h)
> 1st 30 (50)
> 2nd 55 (90)
> ...


mind, this is for cars that are stock.


----------



## kingsentra (Jul 9, 2003)

wait...whats forth and fifth?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

its the drag/power limited speed.


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

kingsentra said:


> wait...whats forth and fifth?


in my SE-R, I hit the 109 limiter in fourth at about 6700 rpm, but my speedo read 119. I've heard about 145 for SE-R without limiter. There was a thread on this awhile ago. I'll try to find it.


----------



## Glyphon (May 17, 2004)

SERmonkey65 said:


> in my SE-R, I hit the 109 limiter in fourth at about 6700 rpm, but my speedo read 119. I've heard about 145 for SE-R without limiter. There was a thread on this awhile ago. I'll try to find it.


wait...so your speedometer was saying you were going 119 when you hit the 109 limiter??? you aren't running standard tire sizes, are you?


----------



## Junbug (Oct 21, 2002)

Hmm.. I have the JWT ECU and I top out somewhere around 90-95 in 3rd.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

each car varies, there are a lot of factors that come into play... if you read the search for the rev limiter discussionm, it has them all


----------



## Irons (Jul 10, 2002)

On a fully stock '96 GXE and read from the speedo:

Rev limiter is 6900
1st ~30
2nd ~60
3rd ~90
4th ~108 (Speed limited by the ECU)
5th Same as forth

It's been about a year or so since I push my wife's car to red in 3rd or more. Let alone the full test through the gears.

With out the ECU limitation I think I calculated the max speed to 4th to be ~115 and 5th some where between 130-135. This was the limitation of th stock tranny. Drag and other variables not accounted for.


----------



## jaynicholson (May 12, 2004)

SERmonkey65 said:


> in my SE-R, I hit the 109 limiter in fourth at about 6700 rpm, but my speedo read 119. *I've heard about 145 for SE-R without limiter.* There was a thread on this awhile ago. I'll try to find it.


The 145? What model, B13/B14/B15? Either way it must have a lot of mods. I have most of the bolt ons on my 99SE-L (including a JWT ecu) and once the speedo can get much past 130. At some point there isn't enough power to overcome the drag, especially in 5th gear.


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

Glyphon said:


> wait...so your speedometer was saying you were going 119 when you hit the 109 limiter??? you aren't running standard tire sizes, are you?


yea, 195/55/15. I don't know what the deal was.


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

jaynicholson said:


> The 145? What model, B13/B14/B15? Either way it must have a lot of mods. I have most of the bolt ons on my 99SE-L (including a JWT ecu) and once the speedo can get much past 130. At some point there isn't enough power to overcome the drag, especially in 5th gear.


i found the old thread that had lots of info on this. One of the guys hit 142 i know, you check it out.
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=45133


----------



## psteng19 (May 4, 2002)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Glyphon
> wait...so your speedometer was saying you were going 119 when you hit the 109 limiter??? you aren't running standard tire sizes, are you?
> 
> yea, 195/55/15. I don't know what the deal was.


Regardless, the speedo becomes less accurate at higher speeds.


----------



## Beltane70 (Jul 17, 2002)

James said:


> Does it also have a rev limiter?


It does. I've reached my GXE's limit quite often.


----------



## kingsentra (Jul 9, 2003)

for my 95 200SX SE 5spd. 
1. ~30
2. ~60
3. ~90
4,5. ~drag limited

i can usually get about 120 mph stock, according to my speedo


----------

